# bowtech Target bows



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

IMG]http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj215/bowtecharcher/sethbow.jpg[/IMG] here is a chrome 06 oldglory it ain't black but it is a shooten sun of a gun


----------



## Dgizzle (Mar 14, 2006)

Heres mine! just got it yesterday!


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

thats nice but the next one i get will be a gardian i ain't to crazy about the new 3 that they come out with and i have shot all three


----------



## Alex100 (Dec 23, 2007)

i really like the looks of the tesstarosa or whatever it is bows...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is a pic of my Guardian. Love it and it looks good


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

i got my guardian 3 weeks ago and it shoots great. cant wait till the new 3d season starts. i just added a string stopper from shawns archery.


----------

